# Police Officer Patrick Sirois



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Patrick Sirois

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*United States Department of Defense - Fort Hood Police Department
U.S. Government*
End of Watch: Tuesday, November 23, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 50
*Tour of Duty:* 5 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Struck by vehicle
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, November 23, 2010
*Incident Location:* Oklahoma
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Patrick Sirois was struck and killed by a vehicle on U.S. 69 in McIntosh County, Oklahoma, while assisting at the scene of another accident.

Officer Sirois was traveling to Wagoner, Oklahoma, with his fiance for the Thanksgiving holiday when he witnessed the accident. He stopped his vehicle, put on a reflective vest, displayed his badge and firearm, and began to assist one of the drivers. As he spoke to the man on the shoulder he saw another car that about to collide with the vehicle. He pushed the driver out of harm's way just as the vehicle was struck, pinning him between it and the guardrail.

He was transported to a local hospital where he succumbed to his injuries. The driver who struck him was cited for a traffic violation.

Officer Sirois served as a civilian police officer with the Fort Hood Police Department and as a reserve officer with the Nolanville, Texas, Police Department. He had been recognized as Nolanville's Officer of the Year in 2009. He is survived by his fiancee.

Agency Contact Information
United States Department of Defense - Fort Hood Police Department
Emergency Services Directorate
Fort Hood, TX 76544

Phone: (254) 287-2511

_*Please contact the United States Department of Defense - Fort Hood Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

Ironic to think that he survied Ft Hood but was killed by some idiot driver with his head up his rectum. A good man killed, when he could have just driven by like the rest of the "me generation."
Grant eternal rest Lord and may perpetual light shine upon him.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace.


----------

